# Where do I find a Madan Pin Brush?



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

I checked the Official SM Vendor web sites and did not see any that offered them. That is the brand that is often mentioned here as one of the best, and I would rather buy one from someone with ties here than through Amazon.

If someone has a web site and sells these, could you either post it or send it to me pm?

Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Contact Jenny Yu at Topline Pets. She's the best!

toplinepet.com


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you, I just ordered one in baby blue.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I believe I bought mine at Ragtak's site. I'm really am happy with it.


----------



## Ella'sMomma (May 18, 2010)

Can you tell me what a Maden pin brush is? How is it different than a normal pin brush? Thanks!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Ella'sMomma said:


> Can you tell me what a Maden pin brush is? How is it different than a normal pin brush? Thanks!


The Madan pin brushes are different from most other pin brushes in that the pins do NOT have the little balls at the tips. Most pet stores carry the pin brushes with the balls on the ends, which pulls & breaks a Maltese coat. Madan brushes are amazing, and completely worth the price. I believe Chris Christenson also makes pin brushes similar to the Madan.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

He does...that's the one I have. Both are similar in price and high quality...I just love mine!


----------



## Ella'sMomma (May 18, 2010)

Wow. I had no idea there was a difference. I have the one with the balls on the end... no wonder Ella hates it. I'm definately going to have to invest in a Madan. Thanks!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

You won't believe what a difference the correct tools for the job make.


----------

